# We got attacked



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

My dog and I went to the dog park before I went to work. As soon as I got there two Airedales and a GS mix started attacking my dog while on leash. I was screaming and trying to get the dog off. I had a hole in my pants, bruises and cuts on my arms. It was probably the scariest experience of my life. How do I get over this and I believe my dog now has some leash aggression . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sasha86 said:


> My dog and I went to the dog park before I went to work. As soon as I got there two Airedales and a GS mix started attacking my dog while on leash. I was screaming and trying to get the dog off. I had a hole in my pants, bruises and cuts on my arms. It was probably the scariest experience of my life. How do I get over this and I believe my dog now has some leash aggression .
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sounds very scary. 

Are you saying you entered into the dog park with the dog on leash?
Where were the owners?

A few things could happen here:

1) You're probably not seeing leash aggression, but more than likely seeing your dog being afraid. (Can you blame him?)

2) Sorry to say that I suggest you keep your dog out of that park with those dogs. I don't put my dog with a "pack" in a dog park, because she's been bullied before, and it took me a long time to get her past it. Only now, at almost 2 years old, do I feel she's confident enough to not care who's near her.

3) You may need to rebuild his confidence at this point. One on one play dates, and if you insist an going to the dog park, be very selective before putting him in there. Stay outside, and get a feel for the pack. After a while, you'll know whether or not the dogs in there are getting along.

I've had two experiences. Both were sort of from dog parks. In both cases, I had to walk past the dog park to get to the beach area, and in both cases, an off leash dog came after my dog. Some dogs attract that unwanted attention.

Be careful, and protect your dog.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

What did the owners of the other dogs do? I would be livid and they would have known it. I hope you are both okay. I know how you feel, because my puppy was attacked at the dog park, thank God it was only one dog and the rest didn't join in for me


----------



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah I don't know who's more frightened. I will stay away from dog parks and slowly introduce her to. I think she is also going through a phase where she is trying to defend herself but doesn't really know how, which can alter altercations. Her leash aggression is kind of scary and will try my best.
I went off on that guy. I was hitting his dogs and by the time he got his **** dogs I was screaming and crying at him. He told me to watch my mouth.
I have already reported him with ACC and parks and rec, but unfortunately since they didn't tear my skin, they could not do anything. Although I have bruises and scratches and holes in my pants. Apparently that was not enough.
I wish I could sue this guy just to show him how wrong it really is, his dogs are dangerous and should not be allowed in public, since he does not have any control over them.
Especially since he was unapologetic 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

How scary. It's sad that the good people are punished because of the bad. Buy yourself some pepper spray. I would have sprayed all of them including the owner accidentally of course, lol just kidding I would never advocate that 
Was your girl hurt. Isn't he responsible for her vet fees?


----------



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

I actually carry a big stick now and am staying away from dog parks. She was a little scared that day along with scratches and some bruises, nothing too big. She def would have told me if she was hurt. I am so mad that people have no control over their dogs. And Acc and dept of parks and Rec refuse to do anything 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow that owner is **** The only way to get over it really is to always have protection on you, and with time you will be ok. Get well soon and I hope he will pay for what his dogs did your feelings! And he better buy you new pants worth at least $200! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog has leash aggression but you took her to the
dog park while leashed. 



Sasha86 said:


> Yeah I don't know who's more frightened. I will stay away from dog parks and slowly introduce her to. I think she is also going through a phase where she is trying to defend herself but doesn't really know how, which can alter altercations.
> 
> >>>>> Her leash aggression is kind of scary and will try my best.<<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

can you swing a big stick and hold your dog?



Sasha86 said:


> >>>> I actually carry a big stick now<<<<
> 
> and am staying away from dog parks.
> 
> ...


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

this is why dog parks are a no no. when you enter a dog park if anything happens you cant bring charges against the party involved because you are absolving all liability by entering... if this happened outside the dog park you would have been able to sue the other owner..

never never bring a dog to a dog park, especially one with leash issues.....

do not go to a dog park again for the rest of your dogs life


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Depends where you live. In CA each person is responsible for their dogs' actions at the dog park.

Also an attack can happen anywhere. Pepperspray and the least you can carry to defend yourself.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's to much involved to say never go to a dog park. my dog
got into one scrap at the dog park. him and the dog he got
into with play together whenever we're at the dog park.

in the woods where we go there's a section that people gather
with their dogs. most of the time it's 15 to 25 dogs of all
breeds and sizes running around. i've been going to this gathering
for 5.5 yrs and i've never seen a fight.



mebully21 said:


> this is why dog parks are a no no. when you enter a dog park if anything happens you cant bring charges against the party involved because you are absolving all liability by entering... if this happened outside the dog park you would have been able to sue the other owner..
> 
> never never bring a dog to a dog park, especially one with leash issues.....
> 
> do not go to a dog park again for the rest of your dogs life


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Sorry but I personally know too many people who have run into problems at dog parks. Not all owners watch their dogs or know what posturing to watch for and it then happens all too quick. I will not risk that wih my dogs.

Having dealt with leash aggression in the past, you need to find a good trainer to help you and your dog overcome this. IMO leash aggression has as much to do with the handler as it does the dog.

Keep your pup and others safe and skip the dog parks.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

doggiedad said:


> it's to much involved to say never go to a dog park. my dog
> got into one scrap at the dog park. him and the dog he got
> into with play together whenever we're at the dog park.


Its actually very simple to avoid dog parks. Its great that your dog was able to recover from his/her incident at the dog park whether through training, breeding, or combination of both..you are fortunate. 

Not all dogs recover quickly or at all. Like the OP, many think nothing of taking a dog with issues (known or not) to a park to "play" with other dogs. Many don't know their dogs display defensive or fearful behaviors around other dogs which can change the dynamics of what is "normal" in a dog park environment.

To suggest dog parks are a good place for ALL people to take their dogs because your dog does well in that environment is poor advice especially after you have acknowledged your dog was attacked in such a place.

As you can see I am not a dog park advocate but to each their own.

That's all for my rant today!


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

ive been to dog parks with my gsd, and they are all useless here.  owners bring dogs that shouldnt be there, the parks are not monitored and the ones that are are clueless. too much owners on cell phones chatting and ignoring the dogs , too many fights, diseases (guardia, coccidia etc) 
to me its not worth it, i dont need my dog being reactive after being attacked at a dog park lol... and to bring a dog with known leash issues to a dog park onleash is a huge no no....


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sasha86 said:


> Yeah I don't know who's more frightened. I will stay away from dog parks and slowly introduce her to. I think she is also going through a phase where she is trying to defend herself but doesn't really know how, which can alter altercations. Her leash aggression is kind of scary and will try my best.
> I went off on that guy. I was hitting his dogs and by the time he got his **** dogs I was screaming and crying at him. He told me to watch my mouth.
> I have already reported him with ACC and parks and rec, but unfortunately since they didn't tear my skin, they could not do anything. Although I have bruises and scratches and holes in my pants. Apparently that was not enough.
> I wish I could sue this guy just to show him how wrong it really is, his dogs are dangerous and should not be allowed in public, since he does not have any control over them.
> ...


When my puppy got attacked there was a big group of people just standing around..about 10-15 people. I'm on the ground holding the jaws of a Rott that I don't know, so it can't clamp down on my puppy's head. My boyfriend had physically picked that Rott up and it still would not give. Then my boyfriend told the owner(a 100 pound female soaking wet) that if she didn't get the Rott off the puppy, he was going to stab it. He was going for his knife, I'm screaming for him not to stab the dog, the owner is crying hysterically and still no help from anyone else. The dog eventually let go and then acted like nothing happened. I did go after them for every penny of the vet bills and they paid it with no problems. That woman is lucky I didn't smack her afterward, but she looked so pathetic I didn't have the heart and plus I had to get my dog to the emergency vet asap...blood was everywhere on him and on my clothes. I do give the Rott credit, it never once attempted to go after me and I was right in his face. I got some small bite marks but that was from holding his mouth. I didn't go after them for that.


----------



## Sophiamve (Aug 5, 2012)

My dog has been seriously attacked about 2 times, and both times she was under the other dogs crying for help. My dog never starts scraps, and if a dog snaps at her, she yips and gives the dog some space. The 2 times she was attacked it was because of the other dogs. I was pretty shaken up, but I still continue to take her to the park. I only do so because I trust that she won't start anything, and she's good about giving aggressive dogs space. If I were you I wouldn't isolate your dog from others, it could make things worse. Consult a dog trainer for the leash aggression if you're still having trouble. As for the dog park, that is your decision. There will always be some irresponsible dog owners, it's something you'll always have to deal with. if you choose to avoid dog parks, that's your choice and its understandable 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sophiamve said:


> My dog has been seriously attacked about 2 times, and both times she was under the other dogs crying for help. My dog never starts scraps, and if a dog snaps at her, she yips and gives the dog some space. The 2 times she was attacked it was because of the other dogs. I was pretty shaken up, but I still continue to take her to the park. I only do so because I trust that she won't start anything, and she's good about giving aggressive dogs space. If I were you I wouldn't isolate your dog from others, it could make things worse.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Every time your dog gets attacked at a dog park it doesn't help. It can really turn a dog into a mess. It might not be now, but it can be later. If you come across a truly aggressive dog, your dog will be in serious danger. Most people don't want to put their dogs in danger. Its great that your dog doesn't start stuff, but one day she might finish it and that is putting her into a very bad situation. There are other ways to socialize a dog without isolating it. I hope that you never have to deal with your dog being seriously hurt or hurting another dog.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Know a good...*



Sasha86 said:


> My dog and I went to the dog park before I went to work. As soon as I got there two Airedales and a GS mix started attacking my dog while on leash. I was screaming and trying to get the dog off. I had a hole in my pants, bruises and cuts on my arms. It was probably the scariest experience of my life. How do I get over this and I believe my dog now has some leash aggression.


...sniper?

LF


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

The OP didn't say dog had leash aggression previous to this incident. I missed this....OP thinks the dog may have leash aggression as a result of the attack...is how I read it.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I gave up on the dog park a while ago. Stella had some really fun times there but they didn't undo the negative experiences in my opinion. She was pinned by nasty dogs (not playing) several times. And twice was the victim when play turned into aggression by one dog, and the pack mentality set in. The other owners just stood there drinking their coffee! I had to fend off all the other dogs. Fortunately it hadn't gotten too carried away yet but it was enough for me to say..enough! Now that Stella is almost 2 and a big girl, I think she could take care of herself. But that is not what I want her exposed to. We are working very hard to get over her dog reactivity. 
Funny thing is....I don't think she really misses the park. She is learning how to make friends with other dogs one on one, in a more controlled atmosphere. And she is happy to spend time with me!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

There must be more to this story the dog should not have been in this park on a leash in the first place.

If they were attacked were they cut up? puncture holes? vet bills?

A lot of people just dont know how to use a dog park.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Would you not enter a dog park with your dog on a leash without expecting your dog to be attacked?

That's one bizarre rule if your dog must be loose before entering.

I will stick to my dog being into me and skip the whole dog park mess.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

No dogs are not allowed on a dog leash in a dog park ever for a reason. You are asking for trouble.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sophiamve said:


> My dog has been seriously attacked about 2 times, and both times she was under the other dogs crying for help. My dog never starts scraps, and if a dog snaps at her, she yips and gives the dog some space. The 2 times she was attacked it was because of the other dogs. I was pretty shaken up, but I still continue to take her to the park. I only do so because I trust that she won't start anything, and she's good about giving aggressive dogs space. If I were you I wouldn't isolate your dog from others, it could make things worse. Consult a dog trainer for the leash aggression if you're still having trouble. As for the dog park, that is your decision. There will always be some irresponsible dog owners, it's something you'll always have to deal with. if you choose to avoid dog parks, that's your choice and its understandable
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Wow, I didn't know you went through this.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

I never go to dog parks anymore because if a dog goes after my girl or trys to stop her from getting in the park she will punish them harshly even if its a group of dogs they will all get their asses bitten. Never gonna go to one again. Shes great with the well mannered dogs male or female pups etc.. but if a ill mannered dog or a group of unruly dogs trys something stupid with her they will get hammered. THen all i hear is screaming and scattering of dogs. If they get hurt bitten roughed up she will get blamed. Never again. People will NEVER stop their dogs from ganging up on a shepherd or trying to get nasty with one because they think the shepherd can handle it. But when the shepherd starts to teach the dogs manners they will get upset.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Just do not go to dog parks, public, at least. Private parks where everyone knows everyone else, well that's like a group of friends.. But you are setting your dog up for failure by taking him/her to an uncontrollable environment with strangers and strange dogs. Any breed really, but taking powerful working breeds to a dog park is asking for trouble, what if some frail old snarky dog starts something, and yours reacts with force? The next headline will be "German Shepherd Dog mauls family pet at dog park". 

It's the OTHER dogs, and the other owners you cannot predict or control, and that is failing your dog right there. Would you take your kid to an unknown neighborhood get-together and let him go mingle with strangers? No. 

I'm glad nobody was hurt badly.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

pets4life said:


> No dogs are not allowed on a dog leash in a dog park ever for a reason. You are asking for trouble.


You have to enter on a leash and release once inside the park. If the dogs attacked as soon as they got in the gate...


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

pets4life said:


> No dogs are not allowed on a dog leash in a dog park ever for a reason. You are asking for trouble.



So it is considered normal behavior for off leash dogs to attack leashed dogs? Is this the mentality of many dog park people?

That is the kind of dog and people we should be socializing our young dogs with? 

Gotta tell you that if my dog is so untrained and uprepared to the point that he attacks leashed dogs while he is loose......I have failed as an owner if I continue to put dogs at risk by allowing it to happen a second time. 

I sure hope these rules are posted clearly for everyone to read.

"entry into this park while on leash is dangerous and puts your dog at risk"

I just don't understand.....


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear, ditch the big stick and carry a knife and pepper spray..I have heard that pepper spray is not so affective on dogs..so if it fails and you or your dog are getting it pretty bad..the knife will come in handy.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

No you take the leash off in the 2 gates before the dog park that is what they are for


I better not catch you carrying a knife lol That is worst thing i have ever heard someone say here. If someone pulled out a knife in a dog fight they will wish they never did.

saphire a dog park is no place for a young dog to get socialization thats what dog classes are for dog parks will always be dangerous for young weak dogs that have no defense no matter what. If nice submissive dogs will take it out on a pup once in a while. Its not the alphas or the kings and queens of the park that usually hurt the pups its the wannabes and the subs or the dogs that get picked on that hurt the pups from what i have seen.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Honestly in a serious dog fight, pepper spray will not do anything but escalate it, and a knife? I'm pretty sure that it would take a life/death circumstance for their dog for most people here to stab a dog to death. The best thing you can carry to separate dogs are extra slip-leads, a breakstick or two, and the know-how. If you know how to break a fight up and it's not an Ovcharka tearing at your dog, there is rarely cause to kill the other dog to save yours.. Even if you are alone. 

Shouldn't matter if your dog is leashed or not, though you never know when you're bringing them into a group of strange dogs how the other dogs are, and will react. And leash or no leash, not a safe environment.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Unfortunately, the Meek will not inherit the dog parks. As more and more well-behaved pets and their owners avoid dog parks because of the selfish and inconsiderate types, the dog parks will turn into places for aggressive dogs only.
However
Some dogs are play-aggressive but not fighters, but to more timid dogs any type of aggressiveness is more than they can handle.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

I carry a pocket knife for general utility ..I'm not saying that you should use it instantly to end the dog fight but yes i will stab your **** dog if I have too.

people with CCW's will shoot your dog as well. 

of course a dog park is different than if you were just out for a walk. And at a dog park I would expect the owner to jump in and help stop it.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Montu said:


> I carry a pocket knife for general utility ..I'm not saying that you should use it instantly to end the dog fight but yes i will stab your **** dog if I have too.
> 
> people with CCW's will shoot your dog as well.
> 
> of course a dog park is different than if you were just out for a walk. And at a dog park I would expect the owner to jump in and help stop it.


OH heck yeah, if it came down to it and my dog wasn't at fault, the offending dog would be a dead dog. 

BUT breaking up a dog fight is very simple. Even a fight in which neither wants to release their grip, so personally, for me, I don't think there is much of a point in carrying a knife for a dog fight - which is how it sounded at first.. Heck, I carry a 12" or so Kabar on my side for general use, too, so not judging here.. 
A taser might even be better. On walks I always have an extra leash, and a breakstick. But in a usual dog fight (well, non-fighting breeds) they are not clenched onto each other either, and it's even easier to break up. 

To each their own.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lol people with their dog park nonsense always amuse me. Analyzing other peoples dogs and their handling excusing their dog as |my little fur baby never ever starts fights". "I would go after them for vet bills" blah blah blah. 
Dogs are predators they are not 100% reliable around one another especially strangers. Sometimes one dog can instigate attacks by a group sometimes two dogs just dont like the way the other one smells. The list of reasons for attacks or fights is astronomical. 
Often times an insecure dog will instigate an attack by one or multiple dogs simply by the way they smell or their body posture, if you own such a dog then be prepared for that potential.

If you go to a dog park whatever happens happens. You watch out for your dog and keep an eye out for their safety you assume risk upon entering, there may be blood, there may be tears if you cant deal with it dont go.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I love America...where violence is the answer to everything.

Oh your dog barked at my dog at the dog park? Check out the knife I'm carrying.

Oh your dog bit my dog at the dog park? I have a CCW.

I'm like 100% positive if you pull any kind of weapon out at a dog park, you'll be paying for it for much longer than any type of vet bill that might've come out of the scrum that you're trying to break up.

Blitzkrieg1 has it right...you CHOOSE to go in there, be ready for what can happen. Most dog parks I've been to are really tame. People understand that fights happen, they break the dogs up, no one is mad about it, they separate and go their own way. If it happens more than once, more than likely both people will leave because its clear there are issues with their dogs. In general I've been to parks that police themselves, no one really wants to be "that guy" that brings the aggressive dog and so they don't. If they've tried it once or twice and it doesn't work out, they kind of just stop going.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

If someone stabbed my dog they will be swallowing the knife.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Just stay away. And now with everybody carrying guns you are likely to have a dead dog. 

Remember the guy out east a couple of years ago?
http://articles.baltimoresun.com/20...ttaliata-ryan-rettaliata-keith-elgin-shepherd

And this month:
Robert Marx, 74, allegedly shot a woman's dog after it attacked his own pet.
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/04/03/man-charged-shooting-dog-park/2049209/


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

pets4life said:


> No you take the leash off in the 2 gates before the dog park that is what they are for=QUOTE]
> 
> Dog parks in my city (2 of them) do not have a set of gates to enter through....and yes I have gone to check them out (with my friend who like you loves these parks but without my dog). I was unfortunate enough to watch her beautiful Vizsla get attacked by 2 dogs....she has never been the same since but like many people she does continue to revisit these parks. Afterall what is a few stitches to fix up an ear.
> 
> I really am trying hard to understand the rules vs. risk and why it is so important to have a dog play with other strange dogs and risk injury or behavioral issues after a fight etc. I understand the need to exercise your dog, stimulate them, work them, challenge them etc. I just don't understand why I cannot do all of that with my dog without throwing them into a group of strange dogs you know nothing about.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

just curious what kind of dogs attacked hers? I don't love dog parks I think they are okay for some people but they aren't a great mix for my dog. I use to go to them sometimes never now. Not after she turned 3.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I meant do not have 2 sets of gates to enter through.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Never seen a dog park in ontario without the 2 gates to allow you to unleash your dog. Very strange. Dangerous.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

In my county they are called "Dog Exercise Areas" which is a better term for them in my opinion. They are fenced areas, where dogs are legally allowed to go off-leash, and people can give their dogs some exercise that's more than just a standard walk through the park. I live in an urban county and many people don't have yards that they can exercise their pets in. Most people also don't train a solid enough recall to "bend" the rules and let their dog off-leash in one of our larger county parks that are sort of like forest preserves. Most dogs I see at the parks are perfectly fine there, and love to play with other dogs without any aggressive tendencies. There is sometimes one or two idiots there, but even their dogs don't automatically start fights they are just a bit more "dominant" when it comes to dog packs.

I've only seen like 5 fights in all the times I've gone to the dog park. And none of them drew any kind of blood and the dogs were separated almost instantly. It has been my experience that dog parks are less dangerous (statistically) than driving...and yet we all seem to hop into cars on a daily basis.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Dog parks are like every other optional thing in life: sometimes it might not be a good fit. You need to know your dog. Lots of people here don't use them because their dog is too dominant, too submissive, too possessive, too whatever else. There's also the risk that the other people there won't know their own dogs. But I also take my puppy to the local boat launch where dogs can swim. And my neighborhood is a throwback, where most of the dogs still roam. So it's very important to me that my puppy has mastered his canine social skills.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

saphire your dog is a animal a canine a gsd which tend to be a bit more pushy snarky and dominant than other breeds. If your dog beats on another dog one day when it is older that does NOT mean you failed as a owner it just means they were not a good mix. Things happen mistakes happen. We do our best to make situations as peaceful as possible. Dogs are predatory often aggressive animals NOT HUmans. There will be a time in your dog life when it does not like a dog or human or animal and will do something about it. This is part of pet ownership. Just accept it. Do your best to avoid such things like don't go in a dog park if you dont want something like that to ever happen.


If you want to use a dog park you need to be open minded and accept they are animals and not all animals will get along all the time. Common sense goes a long way which is why you would never take a puppy in there. When 2 cats or 2 horses meet do you expect them to always get along? Many times there is a lot of kicking and clawing and biting. Life isnt perfect.

People with good handling skills can try to take their gsds in there some higher drive ones will get bored and start nipping and controlling the other dogs.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

We will have to agree to disagree is all.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

How often have you watched dog fights? Normally, as a pack, they attack the intruder. In fact, the attacker is only one, and the rest of them distract the attention of their victim with barks, short bites and fast moving round. You better watch out for a potential attacker. Don't even think about any action before the moment when the attacker identified himself to your dog - you are just a human, and you cannot compete with the dog, especially a pack of them, they are too fast for you. All of us imagine ourselves Tarzans. You don't need a knife, sorry to say this, stupid idea. Having identified the attacker (you have to be really quick), grab him by his back legs and start to rotate. I don't know how strong you are, that dog could be heavy. Bash him at the tree or onto the surface: loosing the ground, the attacker will stop the attack, he would be in a state of disorientation. Use your leash to catch him, it is not difficult to make a loop. Start to pull him onto yourself violently until he cries. Believe me, the rest of the pack will do nothing, they will bark only.
Myself, I have developed a sense of smell for them, I avoid such confrontations and subsequently places where it may happen. Though, it could be handy to have a short whip in your backpack.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

the bottom scenario is the most unlrealistic thing I have ever read lol


Sounds like something from a cartoon.


IF a real adult gsds is attacked it will be latched onto the attackers neck or face or ears. Soon as the other dog is restrained a lot of gsds will go and maul the crap out of the restrained dog. Sorry but that does not work. Unrealistic approach. I think a lot of people here just have not seen adult gsds or many dogs in fights or how it really goes down. When a gsd gets attacked very few are going to sit there screaming like many dogs do they will go for the attackers face eyes whatever they can. Soon as that dog is pulled off your gsd is going to be tearing into it again. I have been there and seen it many times. Please be practical.

Has anyone here ever pulled a dog off a gsd even? I have and you will have to watch your fingers because the victim gsd will come back in rage of being attacked.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

David Taggart said:


> How often have you watched dog fights? Normally, as a pack, they attack the intruder. In fact, the attacker is only one, and the rest of them distract the attention of their victim with barks, short bites and fast moving round. You better watch out for a potential attacker. Don't even think about any action before the moment when the attacker identified himself to your dog - you are just a human, and you cannot compete with the dog, especially a pack of them, they are too fast for you. All of us imagine ourselves Tarzans. You don't need a knife, sorry to say this, stupid idea. Having identified the attacker (you have to be really quick), grab him by his back legs and start to rotate. I don't know how strong you are, that dog could be heavy. Bash him at the tree or onto the surface: loosing the ground, the attacker will stop the attack, he would be in a state of disorientation. Use your leash to catch him, it is not difficult to make a loop. Start to pull him onto yourself violently until he cries. Believe me, the rest of the pack will do nothing, they will bark only.
> Myself, I have developed a sense of smell for them, I avoid such confrontations and subsequently places where it may happen. Though, it could be handy to have a short whip in your backpack.


Where do you live that this happens?!?!?! Sure...if a dog attacked my dog and I on the street I'd break it up...but a whole pack? And if this is at a dog park...what are the other owners doing as you're grabbing a dog by the back legs and bashing it against a tree? Just standing there and watching? Especially the guy who probably owns the dog that you're slamming against a tree and then using your leash to "pull on him violently until he cries."

This kind of behavior, at a normal, civilized dog park, would probably cause someone to pull on YOU violently with their leash until you cry.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

A lot of these people lack experience and dont know how to act. I am not sure why their dogs have less fighting ability than a chicken and are as fragile as rabbits.

Maybe i should come out with a Business and just sell bite suits to these people to keep their gsd safe. Or maybe they can buy working gsds or something to protect the gsds they have instead of carrying around knives and guns?


If you had the right dog in the first place you guys would not need guns and spray to protect your dogs. A lot of these dogs are targets because they are so unbalanced i bet.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Unless You are talking about Game Pitbull attacks The chats its just too funny. Fighting dog breeds understandable are serious fighters and do it till death that is what they are bred for. You should not be acting like your dog like is a laying hen from other breeds. What are the chances of you running into a game pit in your area? and like someone said there are a few LGD that mean business.

THe great pyr here will back away from my gsd when they get on her turf or she will pull them down. They sometimes escape their fence where they are kept with sheep.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

pets4life said:


> A lot of these people lack experience and dont know how to act. I am not sure why their dogs have less fighting ability than a chicken and are as fragile as rabbits.
> 
> If you had the right dog in the first place you guys would not need guns and spray to protect your dogs. A lot of these dogs are targets because they are so unbalanced i bet.


I can assure you my dog is as solid as they come. He doesn't look nor act like a frightened rabbit. I don't see the need to risk injuries for the sake of "play time with other puppies". I don't see the need to prove he can hold his own in a fight.

As for people not having the "right" dog.....

You are absolutely correct..this forum alone is full of people who have rescue dogs, weak nerved and unstable dogs, previously abused dogs, poorly bred dogs. Many come here looking for help and advice, so to point out they may have the "wrong" dog isn't helpful or invited.

I am done with this thread.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

saphire if he is as "solid as they come" you would not be here worrying about him. People with solid dogs are not on these threads ever. They dont carry mace they dont worry about their dogs their dogs worry about them i am sure.


Someone with a rescue to act in that manner would be disgusting since the dog who is fighting with their german shepherd could be a rescue also. You rescue an animal because you love them not to then turn into a sadist. A lot of people just dont pay the price for a proper dog then they repent and suffer for it when their dog does not act like a shepherd they are not rescuing because it is a good deed to them they just didnt want to pay.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

All depends what situation you are dealing with.
1) No blood. If you ask civilized dog owners, these sportive gentlemen and knowing-all ladies - WHY their sterilized pets had attack the stranger - in majority of cases they will tell you that nothing really happened: dogs are the dogs.
2) A considerable fight. Apologies, and the sorts. Promises and telephone numbers to keep in touch.
3) Your vet works 2 and half hours applying 19 stitches ( because it was a Staffordshire terrier who cut your dog better than a pair of secutters can do ). Police contacted another department, of course, the suspect is at large, but, because the Gypsies had moved to another county last night, you might have your tea meanwhile.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

pets4life said:


> If you had the right dog in the first place you guys would not need guns and spray to protect your dogs. A lot of these dogs are targets because they are so unbalanced i bet.


This is crazy. My puppy was attacked when he was about 3.5 months. He is a golden, the most lovable, balanced, happy dog there is, then and now. He didn't stand a chance against a Rott. That Rott held his ground with me, my boyfriend, and the dog. IMO, that Rott wasn't balanced, because there was no reason for him to attack to begin with..he was a bully. Please note that I have nothing against Rotts, we have one in our family now and have had them in the past.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

martemchik said:


> I love America...where violence is the answer to everything.
> 
> Oh your dog barked at my dog at the dog park? Check out the knife I'm carrying.
> 
> ...


When your in a situation when your dog is crying and is pinned with another dogs mouth around his whole head, then and only then you can decide what is considered violent. You have nothing on you except poo poo bags and a leash. When my dog got attacked, he was about 3.5 months old. The jaws of that Rott were around his whole head. I held the jaws of the Rott for about 3 minutes, before the person I was with reached for their knife. I did not want them to stab the dog and I prayed for that dog to let go. When you are in the middle of a fight and your puppy is crying for dear life and the dog isn't letting go, you do what you have to do. I am sure the person I was with would have gladly taken any punishment that was given in order to save the puppy's life. Thankfully it didn't come to that, but it would have if that dog didn't let go. Just for an idea on how bad the attack was, the vet bills were over $2000.00 and my dog was considered lucky to be alive....that is what I call violent.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

yes but your case is a bit diff these guys are talking about walking their adult gsds and being attacked by a border collie. Then taking out a gun and shooting its head off. 

If the rott was really trying to kill your pup and ripping it up and you couldnt get it off it was life and death then yeah but these posters have adult gsds and are going to get attacked by another gsd or a lab or border collie or jack russel etc..WHile their dogs scream in terror they will be stabbing the other dog? yeah right I dont think so lol


Most dogs we come across while walking are just normal common breeds like labs hounds borders, jack russels, husky, goldens, boxers etc..

sometimes we get other gsds and rotties and dobies which i class about the same when it comes to trouble making 

I can understand about pitbulls or dogs bred for dog fighting could scare a person because these dogs were bred for it. Once they start on a dog it is very hard to stop them. But this is the only one i would worry about if i lived in an area with them. They dont exist here though. Pitbull people do not consider dog aggression a fault in their breed. 

90 percent of dogs you see are smaller than a gsd.


Topics like these keep comming up and scared owners needing serious protection for their gsds is all because of crap genetics. The dog is giving off insecure vibes and making itself a constant target for abuse. Now the owner is taking extreme measures.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

pets4life said:


> saphire if he is as "solid as they come" you would not be here worrying about him. People with solid dogs are not on these threads ever. They dont carry mace they dont worry about their dogs their dogs worry about them i am sure.
> 
> 
> Someone with a rescue to act in that manner would be disgusting since the dog who is fighting with their german shepherd could be a rescue also. You rescue an animal because you love them not to then turn into a sadist. A lot of people just dont pay the price for a proper dog then they repent and suffer for it when their dog does not act like a shepherd they are not rescuing because it is a good deed to them they just didnt want to pay.


So why are you on this thread? I hope you wouldnt ever have to go through what some of these people have. Of course your probably going to say you never will, and hopefully you dont. Never say never. I wouldnt wish this on anyone, but then again I wouldnt insult other people. I would try to give advice and help. But thats just me :crazy:


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I actually pretty much agree 100% with that post.


----------



## angryrainbow (Jul 1, 2012)

martemchik said:


> Where do you live that this happens?!?!?! Sure...if a dog attacked my dog and I on the street I'd break it up...but a whole pack? And if this is at a dog park...what are the other owners doing as you're grabbing a dog by the back legs and bashing it against a tree? Just standing there and watching? Especially the guy who probably owns the dog that you're slamming against a tree and then using your leash to "pull on him violently until he cries."
> 
> This kind of behavior, at a normal, civilized dog park, would probably cause someone to pull on YOU violently with their leash until you cry.


Just saying, but at our dog park there were two sibling labradors that got into a NASTY fight. there was over 20 people there watching (this dog park is 37 acres) INCLUDING the owners of the two dogs and their kids. One was missing half its tongue and the other's ears were torn to shreds and had punctures all over his front legs. Wanna know who separated them ? ME! I didn't even know the dogs but NO ONE was doing anything. I had my 2 GSD with me and put them in down stays, took their leashes and caught one lab in the mouth with the leash and pulled him off the other who was at the time submitting, but once I pulled the aggressor off, he started nailing him. I drug the one to his owner and yelled at him to hold the leash while I got the other one around the hips and pulled him off. Then the owners tried to say that it was 'normal' and the dogs were fine. Uhm.. no! They were covered in blood and all crazy eyed.

The wife took one and the husband took the other and they seemingly walked towards the gate.

15 minutes later I see the wife with the lab who lost part of his tongue and I yelled at her to get the dog to the vet because blood was still oozing from his mouth. "Oh hes fine. My husband is taking the other one to the vet so we're gunna wait here."

The police came and she got fined for not having a leash with her, the dog not being licensed, and some other stuff. But omg, she was just.. ugh.

Dog walkers also take their dogs to the park to let them run off leash. 10 dogs to one person. And they DO gang up on dogs not in their pack. One will start something then the rest will circle the target and snap/bark/growl. Tell me, do you think one person can break up a fight/snarkfest of 11 dogs ? I've ran into the middle of it and kicked the **** out of the dogs when they ganged up on my Akita while the person stood there going "No lucy, no blazer, no ted, bad dogs, no." I reported them to the Dog Park owners and they 'banned' dog walkers from the park, but they still go. 

Just my little rant. Dog parks suck.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

I am not insulting anyone personally but when you start talk about killing other dogs to protect a protection dog in a fight well something has to be said. I personally think people are just getting their kicks out of it. I have seen many many dog fights I personally think people just want to bring violence into it to see their dog win because they can't take the fact that their dog is being bullied. They dont like that their dog is a push over insecure victim. THey dont like careless owners letting their dogs wonder. So they wanna take it out on the dog. This is not a life or death struggle it will almost NEVER be a life or death struggle with this breed EVER unless it has to do with the breed i mentioned before. The only time i almost saw a non dog fighting breed almost kill another large dog was a german shepherd tearing another german shepherds neck open.


This type of thread and convo has been played out again and again. The advice is to face reality walk your 80 pound dog without fear of it being eaten and killed keep your knives and guns at home.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

pets4life said:


> Unless You are talking about Game Pitbull attacks The chats its just too funny. Fighting dog breeds understandable are serious fighters and do it till death that is what they are bred for. You should not be acting like your dog like is a laying hen from other breeds. What are the chances of you running into a game pit in your area? and like someone said there are a few LGD that mean business.
> 
> THe great pyr here will back away from my gsd when they get on her turf or she will pull them down. They sometimes escape their fence where they are kept with sheep.


I do not want to start a debate, but I just could not pass this up. 

Gameness and fighting ability/drive have nothing to do with one another. The dog could be able to whip a dog twice his size and be a CH/GR CH and not be game - just don't want you to misuse the word, too many people do already. 


I've been in the middle of a few (too many) fights including GSDs (and APBT), and Bully mutts, and Pomeranians you name it. And yep, the GSD were very snappy and the people who did not know what to do had broken fingers. Too quick to redirect on the humans involved as well as the other dog. People do don't know how to break up a fight safely are likely to cause more harm..

I'll be honest, if I was out in the neighborhood and one of the Presas or American Bully mutts who roam got ahold of mine and I couldn't break them off, and I had access to a firearm, yes it would be a dead dog unfortunately. No dog is worth more than my own to me, especially if mine was in the right.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

honestly pets4life "saphire a dog park is no place for a young dog to get socialization thats what dog classes are for dog parks will always be dangerous for young weak dogs that have no defense no matter what. If nice submissive dogs will take it out on a pup once in a while. Its not the alphas or the kings and queens of the park that usually hurt the pups its the wannabes and the subs or the dogs that get picked on that hurt the pups from what i have seen. " 
and then the immediate post above !!!

looks like you had a real bad experience at the dog park

"I never go to dog parks anymore because if a dog goes after my girl or trys to stop her from getting in the park she will punish them harshly even if its a group of dogs they will all get their asses bitten. Never gonna go to one again. Shes great with the well mannered dogs male or female pups etc.. but if a ill mannered dog or a group of unruly dogs trys something stupid with her they will get hammered. THen all i hear is screaming and scattering of dogs. If they get hurt bitten roughed up she will get blamed. Never again. People will NEVER stop their dogs from ganging up on a shepherd or trying to get nasty with one because they think the shepherd can handle it. But when the shepherd starts to teach the dogs manners they will get upset. 
- "
so I take it your dog has problems now?

this is why dog parks are not worth it


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

No my dog is great on off leash trail walks I have been taking her all year never an issue. Just the fenced in dog parks things started to get bad so i quit. But we go on a lot of off leash hikes. Where dogs are all allowed to be off leash. I have trained my dog to focus on me when passing other peoples dogs even when they come check her out so shes good. Sometimes we will pass by dogs with those big face muzzles but still things are always smooth. I think it was the sitting in a fenced area with not much to do.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

don't be so casual with your dog pets4life . You said you go on a lot of hikes off leash where there are other dogs also off leash . 
'Sure as rain you will encounter a dog , a group of dogs , and then you will have big problems. Your dog does not need to punish them or teach the other dog manners.


----------

